# Buddy and Willie are on myspace and so is Miss Chloe



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

my kitties are looking for friends on their myspace pages. their addy is

www.myspace.com/mrbuddypope
www.myspace.com/mrwilliepope
www.myspace.com/misschloepope


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

lol, omg I didn't know there were so many cats on myspace!

Cute profiles


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

i know, i couldnt believe it either. i found groups of Grey Cats, Black ones, Siamese, orange ones. tons of them. i have pages for all of my cats!!!


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, groups? That's cool! I might make a page for Milly... hehe


----------



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

ohhhh dear... does Andie need a page???? I think she does!!! hahahahah

I have a page... but never though to make one for Andie....

And by the way... YOUR HOUSE absolutely RULES!! That pool! Oh my gosh! Do you rent out your house, pool and cute cats for the summer? LOL


----------



## 709juggalette (Jan 28, 2008)

I am just starting one for Hatchet and Benji.I will post the link tommorrow!!


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes there's lots of animals on myspace. I have myspaces for my cats but can't remember the passwords. i will have to figure them out.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

AndieCat said:


> ohhhh dear... does Andie need a page???? I think she does!!! hahahahah
> 
> I have a page... but never though to make one for Andie....
> 
> And by the way... YOUR HOUSE absolutely RULES!! That pool! Oh my gosh! Do you rent out your house, pool and cute cats for the summer? LOL


No i do not rent it out but will sell it to you!!


----------



## 709juggalette (Jan 28, 2008)

http://myspace.com/sillykitties709


----------



## Hellyb (Feb 12, 2008)

http://myspace.com/felixxx08
http://myspace.com/pashaxx08
http://myspace.com/bacardixx08
http://myspace.com/adaxx08
http://myspace.com/sweepxx08


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Aww I tried to make a myspace profile for Milly but for some reason it says she's "not eligible" -- I can't work out why!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Try converting your cat's age to human years.


----------



## 709juggalette (Jan 28, 2008)

my3kitties said:


> Try converting your cat's age to human years.


Thats what I had to do.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Ahhh... it worked, but then they deleted my account. I give up


----------



## 709juggalette (Jan 28, 2008)

Silver deer said:


> Ahhh... it worked, but then they deleted my account. I give up


Did they give you a reason why they deleted your account?
I know people who had accounts deleted for small reasons or no reason at all.I been on myspace for yrs with accounts for my rats and everything and not once was deleted...I don't get it.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't get it either! I'm not sure what happened, my Internet connection was playing up a bit when I was trying to register, maybe that had something to do with it. Oh well!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sunshine has one, too!!!

http://myspace.com/sunshinedanielle2008 

I just set it as my age. Same with Zeus's profile. I'm going to make one for Buddy, too.


----------

